# New LOOK and Website coming for IPB



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know in the next few weeks we got a new website and features coming for 
InshorePowerBoats.com

Tight Lines!
Kevin
IPB


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

Good news. THX


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy snot bubbles!
Kevin, you've got some SWEET pics on that new site!
Man, just when I think I'm over my bad case of boat envy you do THIS to me! Uggg, thanks a lot dude!


----------



## wcnfl (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice site...Great Boats!


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you guys for the kind words as it's been crazy around the shop for the past few weeks trying to get skiffs built, work on the website, and everything else that comes from running a company. I just got in to Lauderdale and decompressing from the drive and only hours away from driving down to Miami for the day then back up to O-town...
We got some REALLY cool stuff coming for IPB & East Cape...
Again, thank you guys and please check the site in a few weeks as we'll be showcasing a NEW IPB/East Cape! ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thank you guys for the kind words as it's been crazy around the shop for the past few weeks trying to get skiffs built, work on the website, and everything else that comes from running a company. I just got in to Lauderdale and decompressing from the drive and only hours away from driving down to Miami for the day then back up to O-town...
> We got some REALLY cool stuff coming for IPB & East Cape...
> Again, thank you guys and please check the site in a few weeks as we'll be showcasing a NEW IPB/East Cape!  ;D


Will you guys be down at the Miami Boat Show?


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe...
Were not sure yet.


----------

